# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  sus 250 legit or fake

## sumsus

This is not the sus that im currenly on now but just wanted to ask out of curiosity if this sus is fake or really 
want to seee thanks guys

----------


## austinite

Iranian test is legit.

----------


## sumsus

its not irianina its pakistanii if you look at others there ex and batch number is written in black this is in yellow its wierd man 
some company called karachi abott

----------


## austinite

Ah ok. Most companies will not invest the money in machinery to make ampules. And that simply increases the chance of legitimacy. But only one way to find out really.

----------


## sumsus

ohhk i dunnt want to put shit in my body man so im not gonna even bother with this guy my sources tell me ther fake but i dunno it very clear like water.
the other sust i got is a thick yellow oily base and tastes, smells very strong like the sstuff i had for my first cycle

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> ohhk i dunnt want to put shit in my body man so im not gonna even bother with this guy my sources tell me ther fake but i dunno it very clear like water.
> the other sust i got is a thick yellow oily base and tastes, smells very strong like the sstuff i had for my first cycle


oil can differ ALOT. form yellow to clear, thick to thin.
if its form the SAME place and batch then i may worrie a bit.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

Im not saying its fake or real though.
if you doubt it then dont get it.

Lots of good places with sust and feed back

----------


## sumsus

ok so gernrally theres only one way to find out if its reall or nottt jab jab jab hahaha 
na i think im gonna stick to my guy man

----------


## mr.slippyfist69

Had that same sus for 2 different cycles now and I can say the suff I got was identical to those and 100% legit.

----------


## Chx beach 79

Rarely are ampules faked

----------


## dpd

Go to go have the same .. Great stuff

----------


## ggerman

is that from pakistan?
try and see.

----------


## AnimeRocks88

Nice gear.

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

This thread is like 3 years old guy

----------

